# kiser lake crappie



## slabdaddy (Feb 7, 2011)

Went to Kiser Saturday and me and my father in law found the slabs it took us a little time but it was wroth the wait caz when things heated up they really did catch most on a jig red in color tipped with a wax worm


----------



## GregL (Feb 26, 2011)

Super Nice


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

All over 9"?


----------



## slabdaddy (Feb 7, 2011)

yes all over nine most over ten


----------

